# how to show hard disk status



## coopci (Dec 14, 2009)

How to show hard disk status such as whether it is spun down. In addition is there any command line tool to spin down a specific hard disk?


----------



## aragon (Dec 14, 2009)

There is camcontrol(8) if you're running ahci(4), but I don't know how to use it to query the power state of a drive.  It lets you spin a drive down and set an auto spin down timeout.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 14, 2009)

atacontrol(8) (see the *spindown* command and the *examples* section).


----------

